# Bite suit for sale



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a brand belguim kimono cut suit for sale. I am 5-11 and 230 and this suit fits me good. I am selling it because it never gets used and I want to order a newer ring cut suit. This is the perfect suit for a training decoy or PD that is looking for the protection and mobility needed to work the dogs. I have taken one bite in it from a very hard dog and did not feel a thing. This dog usually pinches me in my other suit. If anyone is interested I have some picture I can send. The suit is yellow and green. The pants and arms are green and the chest and back are yellow.

Matt HAmmond
[email protected]


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Please PM any questions about this directly to Matt, thanks! 

I'll get a "Stuff For Sale" section up one of these days, then I'll move this into there, just don't want a 10 page thread of questions.


----------

